# Supersix Carbon frame differences? - 2012 vs 2013 - all models



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

*2013 Supersix EVO frame differences?*

The 2013 Evo (non high-mod) is a mystery to me.

In 2012 there was the:
Ballistic Hi-Mod Carbon
Full Carbon

Now for 2013 there is:
Ballistic Hi-Mod Carbon
Evo Carbon
Full Carbon

What is different between the new middle EVO model compared to the others?

I'd love to hear from experienced riders who have actually test road each like a shoot out (versus I heard a guy say...).


----------



## abrasive (Jan 18, 2012)

I know your focus is on 2013, but in 2012 all EVO's were hi-mod. The SS carbon bike was not an EVO.

I think you might be looking at the same thing here - EVO options are Hi-mod and EVO carbon, then there's a SS "full carbon" frame also. The EVO carbon is a cheaper carbon material than the hi-mod.

I have tried the 2013's. Very, very happy with my 2012!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

In 2012, going from top end to lower end:

- SuperSix Evo Hi-Mod
- SuperSix

In 2013, again top end to lower end:

- SuperSix Evo Nano (only on the Black edition)
- SuperSix Evo Hi-Mod (same as all the 2012 Evo models)
- SuperSix Evo
- SuperSix (same as the 2012 SuperSix)

I forgoe the full-carbon designation out of the names since they're all full carbon...

The non-Evo SuperSix is a completely different frame compared to all the Evo variants. Different design, different molds, different manufacturing process. It didn't have SAVE stays, it had a bigger lower headset, BB30 but the frame was shaped differently too. Great frame, a little harsher than the Evos and heavier too. It's been available since 2010 but they stopped making the Hi-Mod models when they introduced the Evo.

All the Evos have the same stiffness, feel, design... They're all made of the same molds and use the same manufacturing techniques, they all feature SAVE stays, PF30... The difference is in the carbon blends. They are all made of a different mix of different types of carbons but the higher you go, the more it has Hi-Mod fibers. The entry-level Evo still has Hi-Mod carbon in it but less than the Evo Hi-Mod to make it cheaper, but it also makes it a bit heavier. The Nano is one step ahead of the Hi-Mod, it's even lighter but not by that much. The lack of paint might actually make more to save weight than the different carbon layup...


----------



## pataww2001 (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan Gerous said:


> In 2012, going from top end to lower end:
> 
> - SuperSix Evo Hi-Mod
> - SuperSix
> ...


so between the 2013 evo standard and hi-mod is only weight? any idea how much? just out of curiosity


----------



## dhcp (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm... I was just going to post a question about this and decided to search first and found this thread.

I'm looking at buying a 2012 Evo Red (new old stock) and it seems like the 2012 is only in hi-mod and the frameset is better than a 2013 Evo Red? Is that correct?

I have a 2011 SuperSix Red hi-mod that I'm moving from, anyone have any wild thoughts that the 2012 Evo is going to be much better? I haven't ridden one but the 2011 SuperSix 2 is a pretty darn good bike (just getting a stellar deal on the 2012 Evo if I want it...)

Any other frame changes on the Evo from 2012 to 2013? Assuming hi-mod to hi-mod?

Thanks guys.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

dhcp said:


> Hmm... I was just going to post a question about this and decided to search first and found this thread.
> 
> I'm looking at buying a 2012 Evo Red (new old stock) and it seems like the 2012 is only in hi-mod and the frameset is better than a 2013 Evo Red? Is that correct?
> 
> ...



Curious if you eventually bought that frame? I'm curious how the old SuperSix Hi-Mod frame compares to the Evo Carbon frame (non-HM). Both should be very similar in weigh, however SS I believe is stiffer vs Evo being more comfortable?


----------

